
Announcing the Unicode Standard, Version 11.0 - ingve
http://blog.unicode.org/2018/06/announcing-unicode-standard-version-110.html
======
NVRM
This is the file you arre looking for:
[https://www.unicode.org/Public/11.0.0/ucd/UnicodeData.txt](https://www.unicode.org/Public/11.0.0/ucd/UnicodeData.txt)

